# Anyone else with names already picked out??



## katherinegrey

Sorry if there's already a thread like this, I just wondered if anyone else has their names picked out yet?

We like Matthew Joshua for a boy (or Matthew John) and Isabelle Grace for a girl :flower:


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i only ever had one boy name and one girl name and i have used those now. i have no idea what the next baby will be called!!


----------



## Jenpops

At the moment I love Evelyn and Eleanor and Micah for a boy, or Joshua


----------



## katherinegrey

I started thinking baby names that'd go with LO's as soon as we named him :haha:, I've actually got a whole list of names I like, it's just those are top at the moment, other names I like are Mia Elizabeth, Rosanne, Rosalie and (I know it's weird) Rosabel. I also like Riley for a boy. 

Those are lovely names :flower:


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Rosie for a girl. Not sure for a boy.


----------



## qpmomma

Maxwell Christian for a boy and Charlotte Louise for a girl. We've had them picked out for a while now lol


----------



## LockandKey

I don't exactly have specific names picked out, I just have a list of boys and girls names I update every so often. It's fun thinking about all sorts of names, definitely one of my guilty pleasures :flower:


----------



## spicyorange

I have a girls name but I don't dare to mention it to dh until we are pregnant. No idea I'd he will like it


----------



## madseasons

We have Freya Evangeline picked out for a girl, but we can't agree on a boys name....we picked our favorite for our first DS, so this time around, the baby may not have his name till last minute if its a boy! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

I have a few girls names, no boys ones as yet. Not told my hubby though!


----------



## caitlyn2009

I have a few boys names in mind (Logan, Parker, Noah) and the middle name of our boy will be Edward. As for a girl... The ONLY name we liked we used for our LG.


----------



## tverb84

Atreyu for a boy,Delilah for a girl,Emma for a girl, Mathis and Phoenix.


----------



## dre

I have had names picked out for a few years now, they change every so often but I always come back to the same few.

Evelyn, Sophia, Rosalie, Aralyne and Isla :pink:

Rhyes, Giddeon, Arriden, Jacob and Gariden :blue:


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm glad it's not just me with names picked out! It's a fun way to pass the time I think!


----------



## MamaByrd

We have a couple boy names picked out, but that's because we just stole our father's names :haha: For girls, we only have one that we both decided was "right".

John Joseph, James Francis :blue:

Madilyn Grace :pink:


----------



## su_grad2007

We have ours picked out. Rose Christine for a girl, and Conner Jack for a boy.


----------



## Loobs

I am OBSESSED with baby names! I like the idea of keeping family names in there somewhere, and I've not discussed any of this with OH!

I love George for a baby boy! Thats my Dads name. We would probably have Daniel as his middle name (this is OHs middle name and Grandpas name!) I love Oliver too but my cousin called her baby boy Oliver. 

Girls is a bit harder - Helen or Helena for middle name I think. Both our Grannies are called Helen. I love Fearn, Olivia and Evangeline. Carrie/Karie is a name on both our sides too so would like that in there somewhere.

I change my mind all the time though!

X


----------



## charlie_lael

Eden for a girl and Noah for another boy.


----------



## Bubblebrain

Isobella and Alexander :) had these picked since I was like 14 lol


----------



## Symphony7

Evelyn Marie and Christian Davis. I don't know if those are set in stone but I am pretty confident that will be it.


----------



## MellyH

My husband suggested Danielle/Daniella the other day. I love that he's thinking of names! I think Danielle/a is a bit out-of-date at the moment though. What do other people think?


----------



## madseasons

MellyH said:


> My husband suggested Danielle/Daniella the other day. I love that he's thinking of names! I think Danielle/a is a bit out-of-date at the moment though. What do other people think?

I love Danielle/a....it may seem dated, but you won't have a million of girls in her class named the same. Its now unique. :)


----------



## katherinegrey

I like Danielle, but not Daniella for some reason! I think you've got to like Dani as an abbreviation though as every Danielle I know gets abbreviated, that's what puts me off Isabelle, because I don't like Izzy as a shortened version.


----------



## MellyH

Here's the NameVoyager link:

https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=danielle&sw=both&exact=false

Danielle peaked in 1980 and has been dropping since, which makes sense to me because the only Danielles I know are about my age. 

Daniella has been increasing since then and is still on the rise.


----------



## Kiki1993

We had them picked out and we LOVED them, but i work in a nursery so I go off names if I get too many, I loved Logan and Maddie but I have had SO many with those names and I associate the names with the children and i want my kids name to be my kids name if that makes sense?


----------



## Loobs

MellyH said:


> Here's the NameVoyager link:
> 
> https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=danielle&sw=both&exact=false
> 
> Danielle peaked in 1980 and has been dropping since, which makes sense to me because the only Danielles I know are about my age.
> 
> Daniella has been increasing since then and is still on the rise.

Can't believe I didn't know about NameVoyager - it has now transformed my baby name obsession!! x


----------



## sasha2014

Sarah if its a girl, Sam if its a boy


----------



## pinkstarbinks

I like not going with trends not sure why but never been a fan of 'cool' names. I like boyish names for boys girly names for girls simple :) x


----------



## Bubblebrain

katherinegrey said:


> I like Danielle, but not Daniella for some reason! I think you've got to like Dani as an abbreviation though as every Danielle I know gets abbreviated, that's what puts me off Isabelle, because I don't like Izzy as a shortened version.

I like isobella and I hate issy as a name but I will shorten to belle / Bella


----------



## Bubblebrain

Kiki1993 said:


> We had them picked out and we LOVED them, but i work in a nursery so I go off names if I get too many, I loved Logan and Maddie but I have had SO many with those names and I associate the names with the children and i want my kids name to be my kids name if that makes sense?


I also work in a nursery so I TOTALLY get you! :thumbup:


----------



## katherinegrey

Bubblebrain said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> I like Danielle, but not Daniella for some reason! I think you've got to like Dani as an abbreviation though as every Danielle I know gets abbreviated, that's what puts me off Isabelle, because I don't like Izzy as a shortened version.
> 
> I like isobella and I hate issy as a name but I will shorten to belle / BellaClick to expand...

 I will try and keep the full name for as long as I can, then if I HAVE to shorten, it would also be to Belle.


----------



## katherinegrey

I've just been browsing at baby names (like I say, helps pass the time!) and I also decided I love Liliana


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm a teacher so names carry connotations for me too! We have our names picked out for both boy and girl, including middle names. I'm sure they won't change but you never know as I will be on baby name sites a lot when I'm pregnant ;)


----------



## curiousowl

I love the name Tess or Tessa for a girl. I actually like it so much I'm not telling my DH until I know that I'm actually pregnant since I think he'll be much more receptive to names then. (His idea of a great girl's name right now is "Ice Pick". LOL. He has a very silly sense of humor!)

My 2 requirements for names are that they be unique but not weird so that people know how to pronounce my kid's names but they hopefully don't go to school with 3 other kids with the same name. And that they not have a nickname! Although I like my name, I have a full legal name that no one (not even my parents) calls me. It didn't use to be a big deal but I've gotten hassled at airports in the last few years when my ticket didn't match my ID, etc. It seems like a no brainer to just put my legal name on official things but I've written my nickname on everything since I was a child so it gets very confusing.


----------



## MUMOF5

Love name threads, I'm obsessed and have baby name apps on my phone **blush **. We have Lincoln for a boy, with middle name most likely Arthur and for a girl I like Lilah, Lilianna, Lianna, with the middle name Iris or Hope. I absolutely love the name Phoebe, but my husband is adamant that is a no go :(


----------



## KylasBaby

I have my names picked out. For a girl her name will be Aubrey with her middle name most likely Makenna. For a boy his name will definitely be Owen Charles. Owen I just like and Charles after my father and grandfather. 

So Aubrey Makenna & Owen Charles for me :)


----------



## RaspberryK

My current fav girl name is evangeline. 
Xx


----------



## Caite

I have the middle names picked out, which will be after my grandparents (well, my nan's will be a more modernised version!), and I have a whole list of first names which I love


----------



## spicyorange

I let slip to dh the other day that I like Jessica (but but Jessie) and Alexander. I didn't get much reaction, he said he didn't mind then but didn't want to talk about baby names yet so I'm keeping it to myself until we ttc


----------



## JT2013

DH and I have discussed names and already have a kind of shortlist, but we've decided not to name the baby until they are actually born depending on what they suit best!


----------



## libbymarks198

Ella for a girl and Eli for a boy 

Middle names will be family names David or Craig for a boy and lyn or Celeste for a girl.


----------



## RaspberryK

Dh knew I had a list of names when I was about 17ans we did use one as a middle name. I chose a name not on the list at the hospital it came out of nowhere. 
Xx


----------



## spicyorange

I know someone who has named their son Thor.


----------



## RaspberryK

That is cool. 
I wanted call ds Jupiter xx


----------



## MUMOF5

..


----------



## Emiloo

I try to not obsess about names as I really want to save that for when I actually get pregnant. We do talk about any names we like but that's as far as we take it.


----------



## Abblebubba

I had a massive list of names when I was younger
I fell pregnant at 15 and sadly miss carried I named my little girl Anne Mariee and therefore I will not be using this name for any of my living girls born

My son was born in 2009 he was going to be named 
Harrison James Phipps
But he was then named 
Tyler-Jay Phipps 
I am absolutely insistant that he is called Tyler-Jay and not "Tyler" so much so I even took my ex to solicitors as him and his family refused to use any name I had registered him they said if I was to name him Harrison they would be calling him harry or H! 
As my son is now 4 and they had never called him by his registered name or written it in a card I said enough was enough and took it to a solicitors as I was teaching my son to identify himself and write his name and they were confusing him. 

I am 100% desperate for my next born and I am longing for a living daughter I am with a new partner now and he doesn't mind what sex his first born is but I know I'll be heart broken if I don't have a girl because I'm disabled having baby #2 would be a massive risk for me but one I'm hoping to make one day to complete my family.

:girl:
Emilia May 
Annabelle Louise

:boy:
Riley Andrew 
Bailey 

I will get my family of four one day I believe dreams can come true


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have a pretty long list of names I like, but I haven't found any I am absolutely in love with yet. For girls, the middle name will be Iris but I haven't decided on a first name. I really like Isabella and now that the popularity is going down some, im a little more likely to use it.

For boys, I am really starting to like Benjamin with Benji as a nickname. 

My kids are named Aiden, Madalynn (Mady), and Seraphina (Sera).


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have a pretty long list of names I like, but I haven't found any I am absolutely in love with yet. For girls, the middle name will be Iris but I haven't decided on a first name. I really like Isabella and now that the popularity is going down some, im a little more likely to use it.

For boys, I am really starting to like Benjamin with Benji as a nickname. 

My kids are named Aiden, Madalynn (Mady), and Seraphina (Sera).


----------



## kitty2385

I think we are set with our girl name that hubby found today but as a boy name we didnt have any for our DD and still none that we like!


----------



## sweetcee

DH and I have a couple picked out for both genders. Never too soon, right?


----------



## EmmyReece

We've decided on a boy's name - Oliver Grainger Wright (Grainger was my dad's name and we were insistent that it will be included if we have a boy)

As for a girl, we have absolutely no clue, I did like Mia but hubby's cousin has just named their baby girl Mia :dohh:


----------



## VictoriaP86

I like Sienna or Claudia for a girl - bit worried that Sienna may be a bit common in the Uk by the time I have a baby though as it seems to be growing in popularity even though I have liked it forever!

And Leo for a boy, no middle names xx


----------



## RandaPanda

> I like Sienna or Claudia for a girl - bit worried that Sienna may be a bit common in the Uk by the time I have a baby though as it seems to be growing in popularity even though I have liked it forever!

Sienna is a beautiful name, Victoria! I love it. And if your real name is Victoria, I think that Sienna sounds like a lovely name for a daughter. Hehe, I give names A LOT of thought and one of my criteria is that our names as a family kind of go together nicely :haha:

It can get frustrating when the name you love grows a lot in popularity. I guess it means you have good taste, but it's hard to decide if you want to use it if it starts feeling too common to you.

I have a big ongoing list of baby names that I've been keeping for about 10 years! (Like I said, kind of obsessed with baby names!) Over the years, I've noticed some changes in my taste, but there are some that have stood the test of time, so they are going to be definite contenders. I've found that I actually like more traditional names, and usually not with any weird spelling variations. Somewhere in my future LOs names, I will want to incorporate family names too.

I like Alexandra for a girl, and William or Willem for a boy, at the moment. My grandpa is Dutch, and his name is Willem - we would call the baby Will in everyday use though. Our last name is 3 syllables long though...maybe Alexandra is too long :(


----------



## SarahTabor

For a girl we like Luna Grace & for a boy Caleb or Jack :)


----------



## VictoriaP86

Ah thanks, my name is really Victoria and I thought it went quite nicely together. Ever since I was a teenager before I even met my husband I had decided that Sophia would be the name of my daughter (if I had one!) Then my husbands brother named our neice Sophia and then my husbands sister named our other neice Sophie so the name has been sort of used to death in the family now! 

I love Will for a boy - William is lovely and classic and Willem is nicely different from the others Williams I think!

Although I don't know your surname I do quite like long first names with long surnames, I think looking to the future in the working world they are more memorable...as a child it gives them a task when they first start to learn to write their name :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kailynn

We already had our girl, MaKinley Grace. 

We're hoping for a boy this time around, but will be blessed either way. Their name will either be Brantley Michael or Brynnly (undecided on the middle name).


----------



## Pandora0814

We picked a gender neural name for our next LO:

Dallas

if it's a boy: Dallas Erik
if it's a girl: Dallas Rose

We picked this name so that way we don't have to argue AND we thought it would be cute since our sons name is "AUSTIN" 

Austin & Dallas


----------



## SoccerLove

We have our boys named picked out (named after our fathers). We talk about girl names, but we won't settle down with one until the time comes.


----------



## KBCupcake

Oh gracious, I've had names picked out for about a year now. I have too much time on my hands 

:blush:


----------



## katherinegrey

I keep changing my mind too, anyone else do that? I've now settled on Lily-Anne, now just to find a middle name to go with it... :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've actually been pretty stuck on our boy's name for a while, but before that I did chop and change quite a bit :)


----------



## MellyH

We had a two hour conversation last night without much progress being made. :haha:


----------



## Lisa429

We have had ours picked for about 2 years now. 

Boy: August Patrick NN Auggie or Gus
Girl: Emery June NN Emmy 

Both FN and MN are family names.


----------



## livelife3d

I love London Denise and Naveah Denise for girls and Nicholas Julian for a boy...


----------



## apreslaube

Anastasia Paige for first girl. Evangeline for second girl. Oliver for boy.


----------



## MarchSmiles

I really like Grayson for a boy and Estelle for a girl but I've already changed my mind several times, haha. Picking out names is just so much fun!


----------



## Kmb007

My OH and I love the name Serenity. Not sure on a middle name yet. Thinking of Serenity Marie, Serenity Margaret, Serenity Grace or others. 

Not sure on a boy name yet. Middle name would be Erik, since that's my OH's name and their family tradition. Just can't find a first name that goes with Erik that we both can agree on!


----------



## dani_tinks

We've decided on a boys name, Edward. I have many girls names I like although Eva is definitely front runner.


----------



## molly86

We've decided on George for a boy. We realised we both love that name about 5 years ago. When ever we talk about having a baby we talk about "when we have George". But we've nothing for a girl yet. Because hubby doesn't like any girls names at all! Or atleast nothing i suggest. And I have mentioned quite a lot!


----------



## Child2Hold

I've had my names picked forever but every few years they tend to change slightly. 

:pink: Girl :pink: - Flor-Marie Enid or Calliope Jane
:blue: Boy :blue: - Johannes Mikhail or Caedyn Anthony

Edit: Changed a name. Now I'm all set for 2 girls.


----------



## myangel167

my husband has his heart set on Elmer as a first name if we have a boy. and he likes Renee (my middle name) for a girl. 

I have a whole list of names I like....but just to name a few- BOYS: James, Branson, Reid, Paul, Jackson, and Waylon

GIRLS: Ingrid, Sydnee, Avarie (Ava for short) Britta (yes, like the water filter. Its swedish!) and Cera (Sarah)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I like Oliver or Alfie for a boy and Lily or Caitlin for a girl. My oh wasn't keen on Oliver when we were expecting ds2 so I might keep it under wraps until baby was here and then spring it on him. I did this with Harry and it worked! :haha: That's obviously based on us having another boy which i think is pretty likely!


----------



## xprincessx

Yep! We have Livia for a girl and Oscar for a boy x


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Since I was 10 I wanted a boy and a girl named Robert and Emma. However, Emma is like extremely popular lately! DH has always joked and said he wants a boy named Norman but he compromised and said we could name a boy Robert Norman and then he could call him "Bob Norm" :rofl: I think our kid will hate us...haha or William Joseph and then he can call it "Bill Joe" haha he cracks me up!

I also had interest in Evelyn or Avalyn for a girl but DH has put any name that ends in an "ah" or "lynn" sound are a no go. So it will take us a while to decide on a girls name....


----------



## sambob

We've picked...
Charlotte for a girl :pink:
And Freddie for a boy :blue:
I like Alice as it was my great-grandma's name but the DH doesn't like it as much as I do!


----------



## jren

We love the names Henry and Lillian. :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi everyone :hi: I like this topic :D

We start TTC soon and we never looked at names before and now we are for a bit of fun at the moment

But it looks so hard to pick names out and I cant decided now so having a definite name at the moment I don't have them but I have a list of favourites so this is a start. Weather OH agrees on them all is a different story :haha: So... For

Girls: Olivia, Chloe, Charlotte, Holly, Bethany, Amelie, Natalie and Evelyn. (Evelyn is one OH picked out im still not sure weather I like it or not :haha: )

Boys: Oliver, Harry, Thomas, Ryan, Noah, Isaac and Joseph. (I picked out Joseph but OH says he don't like it much :dohh: ) I find it harder to think of boys names.


----------



## MUMOF5

We've (well I) have changed my mind slightly from when I posted before ;)

Top choices presently are:-

Girls: Ava, Ivy or Constance (Connie)

Boys: Lincoln or John Joseph


----------



## Mafi419

Hi everyone!

We've decided on:

girl - Luna or Valentina

boy - Lucas or Bernardo

Which one do you prefer? A couple of weeks ago we were sure about Valentina for a girl, but then one of my best friends tried to change my mind for 2 hours non stop, and we revisited Luna. I'm really undecided between the two now :shrug:


----------



## spunky84

Boy: DH seems to have his heart set on Wesley. The only boy name I've ever had my heart set on was Tristan, but DH said absolutely not lol 

Girl: DH is thinking Amelia (I think) where as I'm starting to get my heart set on Novalee.


----------



## Vickster1

Starting to think about names and there's a few I like but we're not starting to try until July. I like Lilac for a girl and Hayden for a boy - among others!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd like to add in Isabelle and Emily into my girl options! Middles names i love Rose or Mae for a girl and boy James, George or Tobias.


----------



## Amyface

Lukas/Lucas for our boy and Darcy/Darcey for our girl. Still undecided on spellings and middle names!


----------



## spunky84

Amyface said:


> Lukas/Lucas for our boy and Darcy/Darcey for our girl. Still undecided on spellings and middle names!

I really love the name Darcy/Darcey for a girl!


----------



## KalonKiki

We are now pretty torn between Annabelle and Amber for a girl, but we haven't given boy names much thought. DF is dead set on the idea that our next bump will be :pink:. :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

We have had ours picked out since our pregnancy scare when we were both 16 ( we were always safe but my period was late with exam stress) :blush:
Logan James Crawford
Lacey Ann Crawford


----------



## Kiki1993

Pandora0814 said:


> We picked a gender neural name for our next LO:
> 
> Dallas
> 
> if it's a boy: Dallas Erik
> if it's a girl: Dallas Rose
> 
> We picked this name so that way we don't have to argue AND we thought it would be cute since our sons name is "AUSTIN"
> 
> Austin & Dallas

I love those names for siblings, so cute!


----------



## Symphony7

Evelyn Marie and Christian Davis. :)

Second boy name is Seamus or Cedric. Second girl name is Charlotte.


----------



## tverb84

I'm not sure if I posted this already but I really like the name Dominic for a boy and Cassandra for a girl.


----------



## heyyydayyy

I haven't even considered another girl (I want a boy SO bad!) But for a boy I'm in love with the name Hunter.


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

We will have two different traditions going when we pick names. On my side of the family, middle names are almost always given after the grandparents. On my OH's side, there is a Sri Lankan tradition that once the child is born, auspicious syllables are chosen and the names have to contain those sounds. 

For first names, I like Grace or Lily for a girl, and Jay or Alexander for a boy. If it is a boy, Jay can easily be changed to Jayantha.


----------



## tverb84

The woman who works at the front desk at the gym I go to is having a baby boy at the end of this month and she's naming him Grayson. I really like that name.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes, I have a full name for a boy and a full name for a girl at the moment. However, whether those will change by the time I get pregnant and give birth who knows! Although I am pretty sure they will stick as me and DH both agree on them which is rare.


----------



## sophiedaphne

Haha, yes! My OH & I ALWAYS talk about names. We have a girl's name picked out: Siena Alexandra, in honor of family members.

We have yet to come up with a boy's name that we both like. I really like Hunter or Cameron; he insists on using Samuel somewhere in there (it's his dad's name)... Hunter Samuel just sounds weird... as does Cameron Samuel. :)


----------



## atleastthree

Yes! DD1 was named after my grandmother - Danya, so DD2 would be named after DH's grandmother - Margarita and DS1 would be named Simeon, after DH's father! :) Can't wait to start TTC in September!


----------



## bakedbean

I can't remember if iv posted in this!

For a girl, i did want Violet but someone in my family has just named their new baby Violet :growlmad: So I decided on Marley with violet as her middle name - which i think i prefer now :)

For a boy, i LOVE the name Casper. My OH doesn't like it one bit though :sad1: I don't know what else i would name a boy as i'm so settled on casper. I like unusual names, OH likes common traditional ones like John, james, dave etc.

For those who just scan!
Girl - Marley
Boy - Casper


----------



## chipmunk wife

Oh man we totally have names picked out! We have a couple that we love for a boy and a couple for a girl. Even though we aren't exactly trying right now, we talk about it ALL THE TIME. I'm glad we're aren't weirdos haha


----------



## MintChocChip

So glad I'm not the only one! Always thinking about names whilst I'm WTT think it helps keep the broodiness away a bit!
I have lots of girl names I like (Lauren, Sophia, Eliza, Beth) but really struggle with boys names!!


----------



## sophiedaphne

I really like Grayson, mostly because my premarried last name is Gray, so it would kind of be cool to use Grayson to honor that... I know my parents would love that :)


----------



## spicyorange

I love Esther Grace but my only concern is the initials EG with my surname would be a bit of an ahem yolk!


----------



## SarahLou372

Me a OH are ttc right now and I think we might of decided on a girls name already. Not a boys yet though

Chloe Elizabeth :cloud9:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

So many cute names! We haven't decided on middle names, but we like Isaac and Isla, which is weird as my first name is Isabel! Lol!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I have a list of names picked for girls and boys, some that were on our short list the last 2 times and some which are new. For girls I like Arielle, Emilia, Isobel, Lydia and Isla. For a boy I like Wilf, Sebastian, Albert, Rupert and Julian.


----------



## Springermommy

Kary Faye :) Boys name is still undecided.


----------



## crazycatlady5

We have a whole list of girls names (first and middle) but only one boy name. So I guess we are covered for our first (unless we have twin boys! Yikes!). We'll have to think of more boy names in the future I suppose.

We've been talking about names for your but just decided for sure on our first boy and girl names this summer.


----------



## emyandpotato

Glad I'm not the only one! Nola or Jasper I'm pretty sure :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Had ours picked a while,
Logan James
Lacey Ann

I'm like a lot of you, have loads of girls names
Callie Chevonne
Abbie Grace 

(all are first and middle, OH surname starts with a C. )


----------



## Buffyx

LockandKey said:


> I don't exactly have specific names picked out, I just have a list of boys and girls names I update every so often. It's fun thinking about all sorts of names, definitely one of my guilty pleasures :flower:

I'm the exact same :D


----------



## kksy9b

If we have a girl she will be Claire Therese. We haven't picked a second boys name. I like William bit no clue for a middle name and my OH isn't sold. We've had our boys name picked out for 10 years (Charles Louis) but never thought about a second one! Thankfully we have a couple years before we have to worry about it!


----------



## prettybirdy27

I have wanted a girl named Adelle since I was a little girl, but then I went and married a man whose last name rhymes with Adelle, and neither of us like rhyming names. Also, the singer Adele became popular and everyone and their grandma seemed to start using the name, and I also didn't want my daughter to grow up with "Oh, Adele, like the singer?" I finally gave up on Adelle and picked Penny - that is, until we adopted a rescue dog whose name just happend to be Penny. We tried to rename her, but she is already an adult dog and she just never took to anything else, so we kept Penny. Now I'm back to square one.

For boys, we like the name Grayson or Matt.


----------



## Buffyx

prettybirdy27 said:


> I have wanted a girl named Adelle since I was a little girl, but then I went and married a man whose last name rhymes with Adelle, and neither of us like rhyming names. Also, the singer Adele became popular and everyone and their grandma seemed to start using the name, and I also didn't want my daughter to grow up with "Oh, Adele, like the singer?" I finally gave up on Adelle and picked Penny - that is, until we adopted a rescue dog whose name just happend to be Penny. We tried to rename her, but she is already an adult dog and she just never took to anything else, so we kept Penny. Now I'm back to square one.
> 
> For boys, we like the name Grayson or Matt.

That is funny! :haha:

I like Grayson.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We will probably have Jennifer or Lucy for a girl and James for a boy :)


----------



## Kiki1993

We like Logan James and Lacey Ann


----------



## dizzy65

I keep changing my mind but I think for now if it's a boy he will be called Perseus Jason F and if it's a girl her name will be Autumn Louise F


----------



## viii

I am such a name nerd, I am constantly going through names and deciding the combinations I like. I don't even have a partner and probably won't try to become a mother for another three years or so. If I'm not married by 33, I will attempt motherhood on my own!

But yes, I have plenty of names picked out! My current favourites are 

Jamison Patrick Stewart and Beau Isaac John for boys and for girls, Elizabeth Jane Louise and Penelope Mae Katherine.


----------



## AngelOb

So far I only have a name picked out for a girl. I wanted Natalie but that's the hubby's sister's name so that stopped that one. Now it's Aria/Arya not sure on the spelling yet :)


----------



## littlelily

Girls : I love Isabella but worry its too popular. OH likes Aliya, I also love Amaya.

For a boy we are set on Oscar Sebastian


----------



## tverb84

Amaya sounds really nice.


----------



## DannaD

Gabrielle or Clara for a girl, Thomas or Mathéo for a boy ( we speak french ;P )


----------



## littlelily

Lovely names Danna


----------



## DannaD

littlelily said:


> Lovely names Danna

Thank you! Yours are lovely too :)


----------



## tverb84

I really like the name Pagan.


----------



## mowmow383

My bf is portuguese, so I try to take that into account. :) For a boy I currently like Salvador, Leandro and Emile; for a girl Isabel, or Emilia.


----------



## MontyMad

I have Arthur Douglas, Richard Stephin and Lara Azkadellia all picked out, among hundreds of alternatives. I just don't have the babies :(


----------



## Laschai

I started picking out names when I was 12 lol. My boyfriend and I have talked about names and agreed on some. Our first will probably be Abigail Rose if a girl and Gary Benjamin if a boy.


----------



## Laschai

ohmygosh I used to swear I would have a girl named Isabelle Grace! But S.O. doesn't like Isabelle as a first name. So I'm going for the following:
Abigail Rose
Madelyn Isabelle
Grace Elizabeth
Lilia Madison
Gary Benjamin
Zachary Kyle

(I want 6 kids, I'm hoping 4 girls and 2 boys but I'll take it as it comes when I'm ready)


----------



## Laschai

sorry, I forgot I already commented on this whoops


----------



## MUMOF5

Laschai said:


> ohmygosh I used to swear I would have a girl named Isabelle Grace! But S.O. doesn't like Isabelle as a first name. So I'm going for the following:
> Abigail Rose
> Madelyn Isabelle
> Grace Elizabeth
> Lilia Madison
> Gary Benjamin
> Zachary Kyle
> 
> (I want 6 kids, I'm hoping 4 girls and 2 boys but I'll take it as it comes when I'm ready)

I've got four girls and two boys &#128512;


----------



## aidensxmomma

I had my names all picked out. But since I have a new OH, I have to change them. I had Josephine and Jackson picked out as my top names but he doesn't want any kids of his starting with J names (his name starts with a J) :haha:

So now it's time for me to rethink. I like Benjamin (Benji) and Greyson for boys, but I'm completely lost with girls names. :dohh: I'm also waiting to hear what name my brother and his girlfriend have picked out for their son, so I might still end up having to rethink my boys names too. :wacko:


----------



## loeylo

We totally disagree on names! He likes "out there" boys names but traditional girls names, whereas I am the opposite! 

For a girl, we both like:
Brooke
Amelia
Aimee
Rachel
Rebecca - but a family member has just called her baby that so it is a no-go! 

Boys names: 
Ryan
Jamie
Sebastian
Felix

... You can see that I picked the first two and he picked the second two!

I also like Alfie for a boy - but there is a cat named Alfie in our family ...


----------



## Catalyst

We decided on names during the pregnancys with the boys and stuck with the boy name we had both times. The funny thing is that the second is named after our dads but not the older one. At that time we didnt want to name our kids after our parents but after we had him and were pg with the next kind of no other name made the list hehe. 
But the whole time we have had a girl name, have two.. Katrín Lilja or Sigrún Alda
If we will ever get pg again I hope it will be a girl, I realy dont know what boy name we possible could name the third boy haha :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Pretty sure we have a boys name chosen already but I'm stumped for a girl. I love Ramona but OH doesn't :(


----------



## Lozzielaula

Myself and OH have had names picked out for a while now! 

For a girl we have chosen Lily, with OH's grandma's name for a middlename which is Una. 

For a boy we have chosen Daniel with my Grandpa's name for his middlename which is Peter! 

Lily was chosen as part of a long tradition on my mother's side, we all have names beginning with L :flower:


----------



## apreslaube

Girl name was chosen 15 years so that one is set . Anastasia Paige. Even if someone close to me picked Anastasia (which everyone knows that is the name, so I don't know why they would), we would still pick Anastasia.

We have a couple names floating around for a boy, but nothing has really stuck. Indiana, Oliver, and Kellan are possibilities. I think for a boy we will just figure it out when we find out we are having a boy.


----------



## tverb84

I really like the name Atticus for a boy.


----------



## LockandKey

I've had DD's name Nora picked out since I was 12, but I've had her now, and that was the only name I've really had set aside for later years.

Name wise, I really like to go for the old timey, classic, timeless, and more uncommon names for my cherubs, though Nora is gaining popularity since I had her.

My 2 current name crushes are Damon Isaac for a boy, Odessa Rose for a girl. 

Other names....

:blue:
Ian Silver
Finley Jacob
Finnian Luis

other possible middle names for boys are Paul, Joel, and Reid

:pink:
Arden Claire
Ruby Marie
Ivy Victoria
Elaine Rose

other possible middle names for girls are Violet, Faye, and Blair

This is all subject to change, and probably will since I am famous for being fickle


----------



## LynAnne

I don't have specific names picked yet mainly because DH tends to dislike everything I like! I do keep a list though that I add to every few months. My current favourites are
:blue: Finlay Steven and Logan
:pink: Emilia Isabel Alice and Norah

(I also like Blair, Riley and Harris for boys, Keeva, Karoliine, Noelle, Meredith, Anya and Arianna for girls)


----------



## SugarBeth

Yes, we always have our names picked out BEFORE getting pregnant. Everyone thinks that's odd, but I don't like naming under pressure and I want to be sure I love it for more than a few months.

We have a Katherine Isabelle (Katie Belle) and a William Lee (Will) and our angel baby Elizabeth Rose so far.
Next baby will be Matilda Eleanor (Mattie Nora) or Vincent. We can't decide on a middle name - I like Elliot and he likes Leopold.


----------



## SugarBeth

We actually have ideas for the baby AFTER the next one too!

Girl: either Josephine Ariel or Veronica Alice

Boy: Oliver or Theodore


----------



## cupcake.

OH and i have talked about potential names even before we thought about having a baby! 

For a girl our fave is Emma Charlotte (though i start to feel like emma is just now getting too popular, like i don't want my child to be in school with 5 other emmas :/ so maybe that'll change)

And for a boy i really love Mika Leon. OH isn't too keen on the Leon part, but Mika as a first name is set.


----------



## Querida87

I have always known that my first daughter will be Rebecca Louisa, honoring my beloved grandmother, Becky Lou and throwing in a Spanish flavor (as my ex and my current are both Mexican and I love Hispanic people and their culture and traditions). I have a son whose first name came out of Genesis and middle name came from his father's family. My other son was named exactly after my grandfather. If I have another boy, I think Medardo Guardiano and his nickname can be Jordi or Lalito (if you aren't familiar with Hispanic culture and nicknames you won't get that but hey, works for me)


----------



## Child2Hold

So my names have changed since my last comment.

:pink: Flor Marie or Yarelis Enid :pink:
:blue: Rhiordan Kennedy or Caedyn Anthony :blue:


----------



## kittiecat

we are always talking names. Especially girls names for some reason. I love Lily for a girl though was worried about it's popularity. The full name would be Lily Elizabeth Martin. OH has also suggested Liliana or Lilianna to make it a little more unusual and we also like the names Ariana. In the past we've loved the name Mia but cause of the "M" I wasn't sure it would work with the surname Martin.

For a boy I currently like Noah or Evan. Middle name would be Paul.

I am baby name obsessed :lol:


----------



## MummyKP

We have girls names sorted no problem - so many pretty girls names! Boys names seems to be a bit more of a struggle. We love Oliver, but want Olivia for a girl so that's a bit of a no go. Both love Jack, but I like names I can shorten which you can't with Jack. I love Harri and Charlie too but DH isn't keen.


----------



## Kiki1993

Since realising i'm not a creep for picking names when i'm not even trying for like 3 years I am going to be very open.
I spend a lot of time on this site, looking at baby names, reading peoples stories and I have actually picked so many names .. with my OH as well, we go through them and think what ones we will use. Here is our full list (i wont include OH surname but first and middles - the middles have meaning to us)

Girls:
Mirren Grace
Lacey Ann

Boys
Archie Matthew
Jenson James
Logan James
Rhys Matthew 

We wont decide until we see baby and get a feeling of what he or she is :thumbup:


----------



## LeahJ7712

This will baby number 2 for us when we get our BFP if its a boy the name will be Jacob after my husband so the baby will be the 3rd since hubby is a Jr. but hubby has no middle name. If its a girl Jiselle A'joi or Soleil A'joi for a girl


----------



## CSteele0084

I, too, have a few names picked out. I like Autumn Leah, and Charlotte Grace for girls, but we can't agree on names for boys. I like Owen and Locklan with the middle name Reid. (I have my hopes up for twins girls when the time comes) ;-)


----------



## Autumn leaves

We change our mind continuously but for now:

Girl - Isabella Or Lola, Fleur as middle name 
Boy - Oscar, we can't agree on any others !!


----------



## xprincessx

OH chose our names last night

He REALLY wanted a Ted but I said it was a nickname and he had to have a longer first name. Our son already has Edward as a middle name so we agreed on Theodore with the nn Ted and Oscar as middle name

He then chose Isla Florence for a girl

He likes quite old fashioned names and I don't but I love the ones he chose!


----------



## pandabub

Potential names for DD2 include:

Arwen
Autumn
Meadow
Ada
Luna

If our second LO is a boy, contenders include:

Lincoln
Leo
Cassius
Connor

I am constantly thinking about baby names...!


----------



## babydoodle

I am also thinking about baby names for the next one! I have a hard time thinking boy names that are Italian based... so far just Nicolo or Luca... anyone else have any Italian boy names for me??


----------



## Angel_blues

I had Luka and Ashley. Both my friends who recently had children stole both of those! Now when we get pregnant not only are we not telling anyone gender (we might not even find out ourselves) we are absolutely not sharing names! I was so upset... But what was really going to do!?


----------



## babydoodle

I'd be upset too! Actually had a similar experience with a friend. And now needing to find new names .


----------



## tverb84

I would be a bit annoyed if someone I knew used a name I picked out but you can't really tell them not to use it.


----------



## Angel_blues

It was really difficult to hear them ask... I almost felt like they were gloating... I have super unique names picked out now so I'll be fine


----------



## SarahLou372

We have chosen Chloe Elizabeth for a girl :cloud9:

Boys we have a few first names in mind at the moment which are:

Henry
Oscar
Oliver

No middle names yet, :dohh:


----------



## Silverkey554

Miles Dean for a boy or Brynn Alexandra for a girl... But it changes often :-D


----------



## fran31

I have mine and it was a family effort lol 
For a boy Samuel adriel
And a girl evianna de fe
We are trying to find out and plan a tubal reversal and then after that I so hope we can get preggers


----------



## KBCupcake

pandabub said:


> Potential names for DD2 include:
> 
> Arwen
> Autumn
> Meadow
> Ada
> Luna
> 
> If our second LO is a boy, contenders include:
> 
> Lincoln
> Leo
> Cassius
> Connor
> 
> I am constantly thinking about baby names...!

I love Arwen! But I may be partial to it because it's my middle name :winkwink:

Girl names are so difficult for me right now I keep going back and forth between a few. For a boy it'll be either Eric Nathaniel or Eric Todd. Eric Todd doesn't flow as nicely though.


----------



## JLoren

_
Boys:
Jessiah
Evan

Girls:
Jiselle
Isabella
Paige
Leilani
_


----------



## meg_bellamy

I only have a few I like so far:-

*Girls -*
Coco Belle 
Isobelle 
Ruby-Mae 
Matilda 
Eve 

*Boys-*
Jasper 

I'm stuck with boys names!! Haha


----------



## littleone1993

We do :)

Amelia Eira and Sebastian George. Although it will probably be Sebastian George Tudor for family reasons!


----------



## littlelily

Oscar Sebastian for a boy

and Amaya (my choice) or Alaia Florence for a girl. (Alaia is hubby's choice and I love it but sounds too much like my name I think - Leyla)

Love lots of the names on here too.


----------



## babydustcass

We already have DS - George and DD- Macie

We like the names Hugo and Eli for Boys and Evie and Millie for Girls
Were not sure or set though, time will probably change our minds


----------



## Springermommy

JLoren said:


> _
> Boys:
> Jessiah
> Evan
> 
> Girls:
> Jiselle
> Isabella
> Paige
> Leilani
> _

I love Evan and Isabella! Great choices!!


----------

